
Sebastian Martinez's Review of ASUS Chromebook C202SA-YS02 11.6“ - JoshTriplett
https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R30C5I5AF7YOBG/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B01DBGVB7K
======
JoshTriplett
I'm a developer on Chrome OS, and this struck me as hilarious.

It does make me wonder: with all the pressure to tweak keyboard designs for
compactness and find places to put keys, I wonder why most keyboards still
include the caps-lock key?

